# Anyone found out the outcome of the recepiant?



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Just found out today, the first lady got pg then lost  

and the 2nd lady has a boy  

BUT...i cried all the way home from the hospital, and not sure why    I am happy it worked for her, but cant understand how im feeling, so thought id ask how others felt

The nurse told me they are a great couple, and eternally gratefull so maybe I just got a bit over whelmed    My head is just full of questions that i will never get the answers to  

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i found out that one had twins and the other 2 didnt have babies.this made me feel the opposite,very sad for the ladies that didnt have babies.i think sometimes it does hit home when you know there are ladies out there who recieved our special gifts (eggs) and often wonder how theyre all doing.as time sort of gets closer to maybe one day our little donations may turn up to see us .


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Both my recipients got pregnant but sadly lost their babies. I did wonder if this was because of my eggs but have been reassured that it was due to 'other seperate reasons'. One of my recipients has frozen embies which she will be using very soon, fingers & everything crossed she'll be successful with them!!


----------



## mrsh77 (Dec 28, 2008)

I didn't want to know until I fell pregnant myself but the clinic let me know by acident that she fell pregnant. I was (to my surprise) absolutely thrilled for her and have been ever since. I am now expecting twins myself and was planning on finding out but have just read your posts and for some reason I never once considered she may have miscarried. I think if I were to find that out I would be devastated. 

I feel, although I know nothing about my recipient almost a closeness. I sent her a card wishing her luck before she had the transfer and I got one back which I will treasure forever. I feel I was the lucky one in all this as it really brings me joy thinking she will be having her baby in the next few months.


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Mine got BFN and i was gutted plus in some respects i feel like i cheated coz of that coz i got my end of the bargain (twinnies too) and she got BFN   clinic said she had tried a number of times and there were a number of issues for her as well as age etc.  I may donate again (not for more babies myself heaven forbid    3 is plenty i think ) but just coz i would like to know i have helped someone and coz its such a waste flushing good eggs down the loo each month when some ladies have none.  Having been infertile as a couple you understand that pain but our problems were relatively 'fixable' but to have no eggs.... i can only imagine   my only concern is OHSS which i got last time and i wouldnt want that again  

Hey MJP and Wishing good to see you both how come you never post on twin mums     my boys will be one soon where does it go eh


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

eggsharer said:


> Hey MJP and Wishing good to see you both how come you never post on twin mums    my boys will be one soon where does it go eh


Very little time! 
Hiya Eggs - Can't believe your two are 4wks off a year old already, bless em!  Doesn't seem five minutes ago we were comparing bumps, aches and pains on the twin bump thread! 

I too feel very sad that my recipients haven't had babies. I'd love to donate again, but it would be logistically impossible with the twins. I spent a year travelling to London & back for scans/egg collection etc, whole day round trip each time, but well worth it of course! I'm incredibly lucky and will be forever grateful to my recipient  Really sadens me that I could possibly help more ladies out there but can't. If I could pop down to our _local hospital_ for treatment I'd donate again tomorrow!

Hiya Hayley! 

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

eggs,mjp-hello ladies good to see you both   i really miss my bump buddies


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

why dont you post on twin mums then    there lots of new twin mums on there now i dont know   only me and sal and slinky fish from our lot plus some of the girls whose are a bit younger like nostalgicsam and buster who you know...come on say hi over on twin mums    

sorry kate we have hijacked your thread a bit


----------

